# Gelatinous BM (gross picture)



## Tobi

Sooo...i've never seen such gelatinous poop before today, i poked and prodded at it in the yard today after he went and some of it was like a yellowish jelly. His diet hasn't been EXACTLY the same as it was say a week ago, we ran out of beef heart, and just haven't been able to get back to get some till tomorrow 

He's had pork ribs, (quite a bit of meat on them) and some chicken for the last 3-4 days, so i was wondering if it could be the pork? I've read that some dogs do produce some jelly like substances if they've got colitis stuff like that, so i'm trying not to get too worked up, i'm thinking a 24 hr fast.

I took a picture, it's extremely hard to tell what somebody is talking about so i figured what better way to show 

something else to note, his poo's have been a bit yellow since we started back into the pork ribs, I know it usually turns yellowish with chicken and stuff so just wondering if an overabundance of pork will do this too?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Strangeness!! I have no ideas for you, but like you am confused!:twitch:


----------



## CorgiPaws

How strange. I wouldn't get too concerned unless it continues for a couple days. Is it possible he ate something he wasn't supposed to at some time?
I feel like my dogs have constant nothing-can-happen supervision all the time, but the other day, Mousse horked up a piece of yellow rubber... a mystery that has yet to be solved.


----------



## 1605

Tobi said:


> Sooo...i've never seen such gelatinous poop before today, i poked and prodded at it in the yard today after he went and some of it was like a yellowish jelly. His diet hasn't been EXACTLY the same as it was say a week ago, we ran out of beef heart, and just haven't been able to get back to get some till tomorrow
> 
> He's had pork ribs, (quite a bit of meat on them) and some chicken for the last 3-4 days, so i was wondering if it could be the pork? I've read that some dogs do produce some jelly like substances if they've got colitis stuff like that, so i'm trying not to get too worked up, i'm thinking a 24 hr fast.
> 
> I took a picture, it's extremely hard to tell what somebody is talking about so i figured what better way to show
> 
> something else to note, his poo's have been a bit yellow since we started back into the pork ribs, I know it usually turns yellowish with chicken and stuff so just wondering if an overabundance of pork will do this too?


Unfortunately, Zio has experienced a few GI problems over the last couple of months that are similar to what you describe. And I think I can tell you (pun intended) that this too shall pass. ANYTHING a dog eats will change the colour & consistency of their "output". And if there is a jelly-ness or additional mucous to it that would seem to indicate some lower GI distress. So perhaps you may be overfeeding? Or maybe this particular protein doesn't sit well with your dog?

If it gets worse or there winds up being blood in his stool, then I would start worrying.

JMHO....


----------



## Tobi

ummm it's possible, while we are on top of him most times, some of Zeus's chicken mysteriously disappeared so i think he's getting a bit more sneaky... he sleeps with us, but the last two mornings he's gotten up and milled around a little bit, there isn't anything that's left around as he's always trying to chew on everything so we keep the temptation away as much as possible. I'm going to try to get him back on his red meats (beef hear, venison) as his stools were always perfect with just a bit of bone and good bits of red meats, when we started doing pork(yes it's still a red meat) and chicken again they just didn't seem as nice. But ya, for sure linsey there is a chance he could have gotten a hold of something, you think it could be colitis?



SubMariner said:


> Unfortunately, Zio has experienced a few GI problems over the last couple of months that are similar to what you describe. And I think I can tell you (pun intended) that this too shall pass. ANYTHING a dog eats will change the colour & consistency of their "output". And if there is a jelly-ness or additional mucous to it that would seem to indicate some lower GI distress. So perhaps you may be overfeeding? Or maybe this particular protein doesn't sit well with your dog?
> 
> If it gets worse or there winds up being blood in his stool, then I would start worrying.
> 
> JMHO....


\

Thank you for the reasurance :lol: this is the first type of upset that we've experienced, no blood, just this one wierd poo, but I might mention something that's never happened before is that he used the floor inside twice in two days, both times were when we were asleep in the AM, about 6, usually he will wake us up but maybe it was urgent? but it happened twice in a row right by the front door... so i think kennelling for the next few days or until he gets back to normal, I'm not sure about overfeeding, he's dropped weight and we haven't upped it for about 3 weeks now, he's steady at about 20oz a day.


----------



## whiteleo

I would fast Tobi and be very dilligent about what he eats and what he can get into. I have always had a fear about my dogs getting into something they shouldn't as they will pretty much eat anything. The pooping inside sounds like something isn't settling well, are the ribs enhanced at all? I hope you figure it out as I hate to think of one of my heart dogs not feeling well!


----------



## magicre

looks like mucous.....i would fast him...and maybe give him some slippery elm.....if let's say a bone scraped against the colon wall, it can cause a colitis, inflammation of the colon wall....and the mucous is protective....
around the 'wound' or 'scratch'

unless it's continuous, i would not worry about it.


----------



## Tobi

ya the pooping in the house makes me think that maybe the pork could upset him, he'll get fasted for sure, he's not acting differently at all, he's still his zany wildman self, still off the walls, still wanting to eat EVERYTHING and still thinks he gets a bit of everything we eat! :lol: It's kinda why i'm leaning toward upset to pork which i'm really hoping, would give me an excuse to not buy pork anymore at all for him! The ribs aren't enhanced, we actually got them fresh on sale, they've been in the freezer for about a month, BUT this is the most of them he's ever gotten, and some of them i did pull the bone out so he got just rib meat....


----------



## RawFedDogs

It's just one of those things that happen from time to time. I've seen stools like that from my dogs. I don't give it a 2nd thought.


----------



## magicre

it happens to humans too...we just don't notice it...it's just the body protecting the colon from whatever it thinks assaulted him...i doubt if it is a reaction to pork....it wouldn't show that way. i would be a shard of any bone scraped the colong or scratched the colon and the mucous plug went to save the day and when it wasn't needed anymore, it shat itself out


----------



## DaneMama

Its just the mucus lining the intestine produces to protect itself from bacterial invasion (usually). It may have been that particular cut of pork or something he got to in the yard. 

Either way a good whole day/night fast wont do any harm at all, and possibly do some good. 

Definitely not something to worry about.


----------

